# Compendium?



## joela (Dec 28, 2007)

Has it been announced when WoTBS will be compiled into one massive volume similar to the Shacked City AP by Paizo?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 28, 2007)

joela said:
			
		

> Has it been announced when WoTBS will be compiled into one massive volume similar to the Shacked City AP by Paizo?



I asked the question earlier. Looks unlikely. Read about it here.


----------



## joela (Dec 28, 2007)

*Drat*



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> I asked the question earlier. Looks unlikely. Read about it here.




Makes sense. Thanks, Frukathka. I'll continue, then, to watch Paizo's RotR.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2007)

We might do it for 4E.


----------



## joela (Dec 28, 2007)

*WotBS 4e*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> We might do it for 4E.




That would be kewl. 

Personally, I don't care if it's in 3.5 or 4: I can translate the AP in either direction. Just want it in one reasonably priced ($100 or less) package. 

Will keep the other on on WotBS now....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 28, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> We might do it for 4E.



I'd be behind that 100%.


----------



## amethal (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm buying it regardless of edition, but I'd much rather it was third.

If it is 4th, please could you try and keep the game mechanics as unobtrusive as possible.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 29, 2007)

amethal said:
			
		

> I'm buying it regardless of edition, but I'd much rather it was third.




We'd love to do that, but unfortunately nobody will buy it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 29, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> We'd love to do that, but unfortunately nobody will buy it.



Well, as an act of faith, I just bought #1, #2, the Campaign Guide and the Player's Guide through Lulu.


----------



## joela (Feb 15, 2008)

*WotBS: Print*



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Well, as an act of faith, I just bought #1, #2, the Campaign Guide and the Player's Guide through Lulu.




Could someone give me a guesstimate how much the WotBS would cost in total if I ordered it from Lulu?


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 15, 2008)

From the thread in General:

Buying them separately, about $100 plus shipping for what has come out so far. There are still 3 adventures to go, so figure $130. But if you figure that each book is 60-100 pages, and a typical soft-cover game supplement goes for $15 at that size, it's not unreasonable.

I do admit, I was less stringent in editing for length because I knew our primary venue would be PDF. If we did a compilation, a lot could be reduced in size, both from reducing redundancy (e.g., not having stats for the standard Ragesian military units repeated in every single adventure) and from trimming out stuff that in hindsight isn't necessary. Still, it would have to be split into at least two separate, thick books. I'd have to do some checking to figure out what the price would be.

If you're interested in learning more, though, the player's guide and campaign guide are both free downloads at RPGNow.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 15, 2008)

I have been buying the print version through lulu as well, and plan on switching to 4E once the Bard class is available. I would definately pick up a compilation done for the new edition


----------



## joela (Feb 15, 2008)

*Value*



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Buying them separately, about $100 plus shipping for what has come out so far. There are still 3 adventures to go, so figure $130. But if you figure that each book is 60-100 pages, and a typical soft-cover game supplement goes for $15 at that size, it's not unreasonable.




Thanks for the reply, RW. 

Brief background. I am a consummate book-lover and rarely buy pdfs. Thus my interest in WotBS print edition. But like most folks (multi-millionaires need not read on), I like to maximize the value of the dollar. Thus my interest in a WotBS compendium. Also, such a compendium, even broken into two parts, is a lot easier to read in bed.

But I did note the price per book which, as you rightly pointed out, is inexpensive when you compare it to the competition. Now I just need to decide if I want to buy everything currently released and purchase the last three installments when they come out (will they be in 4E?), or wait until the entire saga is available on Lulu. My 3.5 campaign is in the middle of another AP so there's no pressing need from that direction. On the other hand, I love new shinys   



			
				RangerWickett said:
			
		

> If you're interested in learning more, though, the player's guide and campaign guide are both free downloads at RPGNow.




I will.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 25, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> We might do it for 4E.



Just in case you're wondering, I've subscribed to the original series, and I'd happily subscribe again for the 4E version. It will save me a TON of work converting, as I'm likely to run WotBS after 4E comes out.

--Steve


----------

